
Ask HN: Uses for Idle Gaming PC? - eswat
Last year I had built a pretty beefy gaming PC to use for game development and playing games.<p>Fast-forward to today and I&#x27;m not developing or playing games that much at all, so this PC sits idle most of the time.<p>What are some things I can have this PC do in the interim? I don&#x27;t pay electricity and extra heat would be beneficial during Canadian winter anyway. Right now it serves as a Storj node and Folding@Home machine, with some crypto mining in the past which I&#x27;ve stopped due to pitiful returns.
======
dandelion_lover
You could run i2p [0], YaCy search engine [1], and/or tor relay [2] there.

[0] [https://geti2p.net/en/](https://geti2p.net/en/)

[1] [http://yacy.net/en/index.html](http://yacy.net/en/index.html)

[2] [https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-
relay.html.en](https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-relay.html.en)

Edit: All free software, all help the community.

------
benologist
Beefy gaming pc on all the time probably uses as much electricity as a major
household appliance and it sounds like you're out of reasons to run it 24/7\.
Even if you're not paying the bill the environment probably is so I'd just
turn it off.

If you need minor or modest 24/7 computing there's a lot of awesome new Kaby
Lake chips just released with very low power consumption.

------
tlack
Fast gaming GPUs are great for exploring machine learning if you have any
interest in that subject

